# Tweaked knee due to stance



## Zee

Are you trying to point your knee forward while riding duck?


----------



## killclimbz

Not sure what you are doing, but you angles are awfully tweaked out there. I ride +-15. +21 -18 sounds awfully turned out to me and probably helps your propensity to injury. You might try dialing it back a bit and see how it rides for you. Maybe +18 -15 or something. Your stance doesn't look like it's too wide, I think your angles might be what is tweaking you out. For some people those might be fine angles to use, but for others, me included, the stress on the joints might be a bit much. Time to make some adjustments I would say.


----------



## Ezkimo

-18 is way tweaked man, no wonder you got hurt, i ride duck, and ive always considered myself to be pretty tweaked as far as ducked goes, im at +15 -15 and I'm regular. Back in high school I wrestled, and blew out both of my miniscises in my knees, and if my binding arnt exactly +15 -15 my knees absolutely kill me, you just have to be careful with duck that when your bailing you dont put your body in a awkward position where your knee is taking the damage.


----------



## Penguin

I'm fine at +18 / -18, but then again I've had knee problems since I was around 18 or so.


----------



## RVM

Hell no that would hurt like hell. lol



Zee said:


> Are you trying to point your knee forward while riding duck?


----------



## Zee

RVM said:


> Hell no that would hurt like hell. lol


You would be surprised how many people do it.


----------



## RVM

I can't go any less than +-15, and at that angle I can feel my ankles and knees under a bit of strain any time I have to bend my knees more than a little. At 15,-15 my knees will bend almost straight ahead, *not* over my feet. Anything less than 15,-15 and my knees start to bend inwards. Also, the ankles and outside calves really start to hurt (burn - only the tiny tiny outside calf muscle is being used if I go smaller) at 15,-15 or smaller after only a few minutes of riding. I know my calves are in great shape because I do calf presses on a Hammer Strength leg press machine using over 750 lbs. I've maxxed out 1500 lbs on my calves before. 

My normal stance, when just standing upright, has both my feet ducked out like 45 degrees. I'm sitting in my chair now, knees pointed straight ahead, and my feet naturally fall at about +-45 degrees. If I turn them in to 0,0 and let the outside of my feet rest on the floor, the inside of my feet will be an inch or so high (it would look like this from straight ahead: /\, though obviously not as extreme) I _think_ this is called pronation. Hell it might be supination I don't remember which is which. 

Speaking of duck, I can actually turn my feet to about 110, -110 without straining much. If I want to really twist it up I can turn them to what would be equivalent to about 120, -120. Yes, they are pointing almost backwards. In college my yoga instructor told me I should have done ballet. 

I won't be able to make adjustments this year no matter what.  

I'm sure I'll be referred to an orthopaedic doctor so I'll ask about it.


*edit*

Looking at my feet when seated, they may not be quite +-45, but rather closer to +-30ish, with knees straight ahead and feet resting flat on the floor.




killclimbz said:


> Not sure what you are doing, but you angles are awfully tweaked out there. I ride +-15. +21 -18 sounds awfully turned out to me and probably helps your propensity to injury. You might try dialing it back a bit and see how it rides for you. Maybe +18 -15 or something. Your stance doesn't look like it's too wide, I think your angles might be what is tweaking you out. For some people those might be fine angles to use, but for others, me included, the stress on the joints might be a bit much. Time to make some adjustments I would say.


----------



## killclimbz

Well if it's doing your MCL in, I'd say your body is trying to tell you what you got now ain't working. Bummer you're done for the season. I would certainly play with it. At zero you should be in a neutral standing forward stance. Not saying that it's better but you can certainly play with you angles. Take a few runs and adjust accordingly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's not your stance its your alignment. Every pain you're describing is coming from the lack of foot support in the boot. Your angles and stance width are fine. The issue's you're describing are coming from your stance alignment in the boot being off. You're rolling your foot outward too much and its straining the knees.

Go see a ski boot fitting specialist that understands how to make a arch support for someone with your issues. My guess is he'll recommend canting the footbed. It'll feel completely weird when you walk but the second you strap in on snow you'll be like this is money. The other thing is your knees are weak get your ass on a stationary bike and build them up with low impact work outs. Third its not sugarbowl its you.


----------



## RVM

Yeah, I've walked on canted surfaces and thought it actually felt good on my knees. I was already planning on doing that since premade orthotics aren't working.

I run and hit a stairmaster like mad. My knees aren't like hydraulics but they're pretty strong. 

No shit it's not Sugar Bowl.





BurtonAvenger said:


> It's not your stance its your alignment. Every pain you're describing is coming from the lack of foot support in the boot. Your angles and stance width are fine. The issue's you're describing are coming from your stance alignment in the boot being off. You're rolling your foot outward too much and its straining the knees.
> 
> Go see a ski boot fitting specialist that understands how to make a arch support for someone with your issues. My guess is he'll recommend canting the footbed. It'll feel completely weird when you walk but the second you strap in on snow you'll be like this is money. The other thing is your knees are weak get your ass on a stationary bike and build them up with low impact work outs. Third its not sugarbowl its you.


----------



## SB4L

I have a hurt knee right now but it's not from snowboarding, per say. I was drinking a week ago last saturday, and went to jump over a small metal fence in a parking lot, and bashed the inside of my knee on it. At the time it hardly hurt at all. A few days later and after riding on it a few days, it started to hurt more. 

Do you think i could have done any damage other than just a nasty bruise? I hope it's just a good bruise, and by riding I probably aggravated that bruise.


----------



## markee

RVM said:


> I run and hit a stairmaster like mad. My knees aren't like hydraulics but they're pretty strong.


Running and snowboarding excercise different muscles and put stress on different ligaments. I sprained my MCL, and can still jog a bit but any lateral movement is out of the question.


----------



## RVM

Last year my knee didn't hurt so bad immediately after falling so I kept riding for another couple of hours. I went to the lodge and had lunch. After eating I tried to stand up and I thought I was going to die from the pain. The doc said that the sprain would have been a grade 1 had I not kept on riding. Instead, I aggravated it and it became a solid grade 2 sprain. 





SB4L said:


> I have a hurt knee right now but it's not from snowboarding, per say. I was drinking a week ago last saturday, and went to jump over a small metal fence in a parking lot, and bashed the inside of my knee on it. At the time it hardly hurt at all. A few days later and after riding on it a few days, it started to hurt more.
> 
> Do you think i could have done any damage other than just a nasty bruise? I hope it's just a good bruise, and by riding I probably aggravated that bruise.


----------



## RVM

I saw a doc yesterday and he said my ankles, knees and hips are out of alignment and no amount of knee strength would have likely prevented the injury.

I got referrals for an orthopaedist and a podiatrist. They're going to fix my knee and then get everything aligned up good and proper so this doesn't happen again. If all goes well I should be back to riding opening day next season. I sure as hell hope so since I just spent a good bit of cash on new equipment and I'm already in for a season pass next year.





markee said:


> Running and snowboarding excercise different muscles and put stress on different ligaments. I sprained my MCL, and can still jog a bit but any lateral movement is out of the question.


----------

